

Web site design affects how children process information - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/01/14/web.site.design.affects.how.children.process.information

======
ph0rque
Good points for those building (or thinking of building) web apps focusing on
educational content for children.

Although these points probably apply to adults, as well.

